# Visiting Prince Hall Lodges in other Jurisdictions



## Blake Bowden (Aug 1, 2009)

Obviously in Texas we recognize Prince Hall but as far as visitation...nothing. Say if I were to visit another Jurisdiction/State where visitation is permissible, would I be in violation of the GLofTX law if I visited a Prince Hall Lodge? I recall back to "who's jurisdiction I may be under". So which GL Laws would apply? My "home" GL or the one I'm visiting?


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Prince Hall Visitation*

This gets complicated Brother...

If your in a state that recognizes MWPHA and has visitiation, and that states GL is recognized by GLoTX you may NOT go to a PHA lodge (we dont allow visitiation).  HOWEVER, if you go to a recognized lodge and there is a PHA Mason there visiting, and that lodge and GL allows visitation you may stay in lodge with him/them.  Reason:  your visiting a recognized lodge and there is another Brother visiting there that is from a lodge they recognize so you are therefore following the jurisdiction you are under...


----------



## rhitland (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Prince Hall Visitation*

Texas does recognize other states Prince Hall for visitation you could go to those but if your Parent GL does not recognize them then it does not matter who does they are clandestine in nature to you.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Prince Hall Visitation*

However, I did notice that PHa Grand Lodge of Connecticut is in our List of Lodges Masonic book.


----------



## Traveling Man (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Prince Hall Visitation*



rhitland said:


> Texas does recognize other states Prince Hall for visitation you could go to those but if your Parent GL does not recognize them then it does not matter who does they are clandestine in nature to you.


 
Let's see how I make this as "Gordian" as possible...

Let's say I'm a plural member in two different states, one permits visitation to PHA Lodges, while the other (as the GLoT) does not. What then?

Drum roll please...

You demit from the arcane GL that refuses to pull their collective heads out of their arses... VBG.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Prince Hall Visitation*



Traveling Man said:


> You demit from the arcane GL that refuses to pull their collective heads out of their arses... VBG.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Prince Hall Visitation*



Traveling Man said:


> Let's say I'm a plural member in two different states, one permits visitation to PHA Lodges, while the other (as the GLoT) does not. What then?



As a member of both the Texas and Louisiana Grand Lodge, I find myself in this very situation. 

What to do?


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 1, 2009)

I would personally go with the one that wouldnt get me in trouble


----------



## Traveling Man (Aug 1, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> I would personally go with the one that wouldnt get me in trouble



Personally, I would go with my conscience and use my moral compass as my guide. Why does the rest of the Masonic world recognize PHA and the denial within the USA when the "need" didn't exist everywhere else? I'm just askin'...


----------



## Bro. Gerry Kendle (Aug 1, 2009)

As I said in another post, The Grand Lodge of Maryland have opend visitation between PHA and our lodges.  We can now openly visit each others lodges.  We are after all brothers.  I guess until people can understand that we are not truly living up to the tenants of freemasonry.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 1, 2009)

Bro. Gerry Kendle said:


> As I said in another post, The Grand Lodge of Maryland have opend visitation between PHA and our lodges.  We can now openly visit each others lodges.  We are after all brothers.  I guess until people can understand that we are not truly living up to the tenants of freemasonry.



Well said.


----------

